# 10K-PZ



## KaRiNe_Fr

Non, ce n'est pas une plaque d'immatriculation, ni le nom d'un médicament révolutionnaire, ni même une nouvelle arme chimique !  
C'est que la petite Zoé Punky a bien grandi : elle a atteint les 10 000 posts, toute seule, avec ses petits doigts gourds p), comme une grande ! 
Et nous, on en redemande ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## doinel

Killing Zoe doit être sur la liste des _non merci _et bien tant pis au risque de me faire décap(it)er j'en redemande aussi et je rends les armes


----------



## Maître Capello

Oh, pile au 10 000e coup de minuit de ses posts, j'ai bien voulu ouvrir un fil ici, mais comme elle a effectivement son nom dans le Thanks... but no thanks, j'ai eu peur qu'elle n'aille se plaindre à un modérateur…  Je l'ai donc félicitée par MP. Cela dit, je pense qu'elle tolèrera très exceptionnellement  qu'on lui fête ses 10k messages. (Vous--a-vez--dix-mille--mes-sages.)



			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> petits doigts gourds


C'est un peu gourt, jeune fille. On aurait pu dire bien des choses en somme… J'me goure? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je réitère toutes mes 
 à Punky !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Congratulations on reaching this milestone, Punky. I owe you a big debt of gratitude. So do my students, although they don't know it. You're making a difference in people's lives, on the other side of the ocean. Félicitations Punky d'avoir franchi la ligne des dix mille posts ! J'ai une grande dette de reconnaissance envers toi, et mes élèves aussi même s'ils ne le savent pas. Tu apportes un gros plus dans la vie de bien des gens qui vivent de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> mais comme elle a effectivement son nom dans le *Thanks... but no thanks*


 Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce fil, pas du tout à jour? Le lien Punky Zoé nous mène tout droit à un Calembur. 

Et que vois-je plus loin, entre les posts 143 et 144? 





> *Punky Zoé*
> Ce message a été supprimé par Cagey. Motif: _Deleted at poster's request._


 
_Le 18 novembre 2006, c’était un samedi_
_À Word Reference Punky Zoé s’inscrivit_
_Puis au fil des fils, elle est devenue notre amie_
_Une *FA *dont on ne se passerait plus aujourd’hui_
_ _
_10 000 posts et quelques poussières_
_Ma foi, ce n’est pas de la petite bière_
_En cet heureux jour de postiversaire_
_À toi, chère Bree, je lève mon *verre* _
_ _
Gros bisous


----------



## totor

moi, quand même, je lève mon verre pour les 005 posts en plus, qui annoncent déjà les 20k  .


*gros bisous, punky !!!*​


----------



## Anna-chonger

Anna代表中国发来贺电 祝贺Punky女士发帖突破一万！望再接再厉 给广大热爱法语的朋友带来更多福音！


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je viens féliciter ces dix mille fils pleins de félicité !


----------



## meliss

Moi aussi j'exprime ma reconnaissance à PZ, car parmi ces 10000 il y a ceux qui m'avaient beaucoup aidé!
Si je peux vous aider à mon tour dans quelque domain, dites-moi!
Merci


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Merci à chère madame zoé qui m'a vraiment aidé avec ses messages tout comme vous mes ami(e)s.

Gros bisous à Zoé
Gros bisous à tous


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce fil, pas du tout à jour? Le lien Punky Zoé nous mène tout droit à un Calembur.
> 
> Et que vois-je plus loin, entre les posts 143 et 144?


C'est scandaleux, ces modérateurs qui ne savent même pas faire leur boulot correctement!  J'ai maintenant corrigé tout ça.


----------



## totor

Maître Capello said:


> C'est scandaleux, ces modérateurs qui ne savent même pas faire leur boulot correctement!  J'ai maintenant corrigé tout ça.



ah oui ! et comment ?

tu l'as supprimée à la pauvre punky !!!!

(et moi qui avait prévenu mon amie calambur d'y faire un tour…  )


----------



## Nanon

Même un lien mort ou une fausse manip modérément amusante ne m'empêcheront pas d'envoyer diz mille punkyzettes à notre Bizette... houlàlà, je dis n'importe quoi, mais Pounquie, dûment pourvue de ses chaussures de sécurité, saura rétablir la vérité.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Non, non, Totor, je te rassure, personne ne m'a supprimée ! 
Je suis toujours là et je vous prie de m'excuser si j'interviens dans votre passionnante conversation... 

Ce n'est pas mon habitude, mais je crains de devoir être longue... (Cela fera un bon exercice de compréhension pour les non Francophones )

Tout d'abord, je remercie tous ceux et toutes celles qui m'ont adressé un petit mot, que ce soit dans ce fil, par message privé ou dans d'autres fils même (l'un n'étant pas exclusif des autres). 
Une explication aussi, sur cette inscription dans 'Thanks but... no thanks', j'y étais, mais j'avais oublié de préciser que cela souffrait une exception tous les... 10 000 posts ! 
Totor et MC, ne vous battez pas, si MC a corrigé le lien, c'est un autre modérateur qui a supprimé mon inscription... (quelqu'un qui lit 'Refusing War, Affirming Peace' en ce moment). 



> _Ensuite, on n'a pas tous les jours 10 000 posts et quatre ans d'ancienneté sur Wordreference, alors profitons-en !_


Quelqu'un a parlé de doigts gourds mad, je ne répondrai pas, cette personne sait déjà ce qu'ils lui disent mes doigts gourds !  (en plus c'est pas les doigts qui sont en cause, c'est le clavier trop large). Que celui qui n'a jamais fait de lapsus clavis se signale !

Doinel, pour l'instant Killing Zoé a tout au plus tué le temps ! 

Tiens ton rébus a disparu, MC, tu avais abusé de tes pouvoirs magiques de modérateur ? En tous cas je te dis ... 
À suivre ...​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]
> Quelqu'un a parlé de doigts gourds mad, je ne répondrai pas, cette personne sait déjà ce qu'ils lui disent mes doigts gourds !  (en plus c'est pas les doigts qui sont en cause, c'est le clavier trop large. *<- tiens, manquerait pas une parenthèse fermante exprès, là ?  *Que celui qui n'a jamais fait de lapsus clavis se signale !
> [...]


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> C'est un peu gourt, jeune fille. On aurait pu dire bien des choses en somme…


 
En variant le ton, par exemple tenez:
Emphatique: 10.000, c'est un cap.
Que dis-je, c'est un cap? C'est une péninsule!
Curieux: Comment diable faites-vous pour n'être jamais ridicule?

J'aime les gens qui font les choses sérieusement sans se prendre au sérieux. Comme Punky Zoé (et d'autres, mais là je le dis spécialement pour elle... ).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Me revoilà ! 

Houla Charlie, comme tu y vas ! C'est une bien grande responsabilité pour ma petite personne ! 

Nico, ce Calambur est apparemment une ! (un peu comme les Nicomon ). Double ration de vers, je suis aux zoizeaux ! But don't forget: don't quite your day job! (quoique...)

20k ! Comme tu y vas Totor ! Rendez-vous dans... 4 ans ? 

Alors là ! C'est la première fois que je reçois des félicitations en chinois  (pour autant que j'aie bien compris : Google et autres sites de traduction sont mes amis — quoique au vu du résultat, j'ai un doute ! ). 

Lacuzon, j'ai toujours pas payé ma cotisation au FLuRPSIS ! 

Meliss, c'est sympa ce petit mot, à bientôt sur le forum .


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Nico, ce Calambur est apparemment une ! (un peu comme les Nicomon ).


 Je voulais faire un jdmf et écrire Cal*e*mb*ou*r (plutôt que Calambur)... mais j'ai oublié le o.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Tiens ton rébus a disparu, MC, tu avais abusé de tes pouvoirs magiques de modérateur ?


Ben, il est toujours là, mon rébus…  Mais bon, après avoir rédigé 10k posts, on peut concevoir une certaine fatigue de la vue! 


Punky Zoé said:


> Alors là ! C'est la première fois que je reçois des félicitations en chinois  (pour autant que j'aie bien compris : Google et autres sites de traduction sont mes amis — quoique au vu du résultat, j'ai un doute ! ).


Certes!  Ça donne:


> Anna a envoyé un message de félicitations au nom de la Chine féliciter Mme Punky mille pause post! Wang redoubler d'efforts pour le grand nombre d'amis français l'amour d'apporter d'autres bonnes nouvelles!


ou encore:


> Anna introduit le télégramme de félicitations au nom de la Chine pour féliciter mme. Punky pour envoyer la plaquette à la coupure par 10.000 ! Les regards fait des efforts persistants pour l'ami qui aime profondément le français apporte généralement plus d'évangiles !


----------



## Nanon

C'est parole d'évangile, Maître ! 
Mais grâce à ces outils merveilleux, tout le monde aura compris la gentillesse et la sincère attention d'Anna. Heureusement !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Punky Zoé said:


> Alors là ! C'est la première fois que je reçois des félicitations en chinois


 
Recevez en vous donc en persan aussi 

من هم به خانم پونکی تبریک می گم،واز ایشان به خاطر همه کمک هایشان تشکر می کنم

http://dauphinecc59.d.a.pic.centerblog.net/9r20l9f1.gif


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bè, on capte queutchi à ces félicitations ménan, ça me donne le vire-vire, vé !


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bè, on capte queutchi à ces félicitations ménan, ça me donne le vire-vire, vé !


 Je m'en va te l'soigner drette là, moi, ton tournis. Pour catcher kekchose, faut soumettre ça à google. 

Le message d'IMANAKBARI veut dire 
- Je dis félicitations à Mme Poonak, et de les remercier tous de leur aide
- I say congratulations to Mrs Poonak, and from them to thank all their help

Bon... ça demande un peu de révision


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Nicomon said:


> Le message d'IMANAKBARI veut dire
> - Je dis félicitations à Mme Poonak, et de les remercier tous de leur aide
> - I say congratulations to Mrs Poonak, and from them to thank all their help
> 
> Bon... ça demande un peu de révision


 
Bien  Au fait Google n'est pas un très bon traducteur ! il ne fait pas son boulot correctement.

Mon message traduit en français :
Moi aussi,je dis félicitation à Mme Punky et je lui remercie pour tous ses aides.


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bè, on capte queutchi à ces félicitations ménan, ça me donne le vire-vire, vé !





Nicomon said:


> Je m'en va te l'soigner drette là, moi, ton tournis. Pour catcher kekchose, faut soumettre ça à google.


Là, Google n'est plus mon ami !!!


----------



## reka

Félicitations, Zoé,
tu m'a beaucoup aidée, je suis très reconnaissante qu'il y ait des âmes gentilles qui sont prêtes à répondre à nos problèmes de langue ou vocabulaire.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

reka said:


> Félicitations, Zoé,
> tu m'a beaucoup aidée, je suis très reconnaissante qu'il y ait des âmes gentilles qui sont prêtes à répondre à nos problèmes de langue ou vocabulaire.


 
Oui c'est vraiment gentil de la part de tous les spécialistes de la langue françaises comme les français(es),les belges,les suisses,et les autres francophone qui répondent aux questions sans rien attendre rendre en retour . ca montre la belle âme de ces personnages. Je fais donc de gros bisous à tous ces spécialistes qui nous aident.

Je remercie beaucoup aussi à tous les modérateurs surtout Monsieur Maitre capello surveillant les forums.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Punky Zoé pour tes 10000 posts et toute la bonne humeur qui vient souvent avec!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Encore moi ! 

Iman le francophile, je suis comblée, des bisous, un (gentil) message en français et en persan (que je lis couramment courtoisement), que demander de plus ?  (des roses ? )

Nanon, la polyglotte voyageuse, j'espère que tu es bien chaussée ? 

Chimel, Quel nez ! Quelle tirade!  

Reka, c'est toujours un plaisir de (tenter de) répondre à tes questions .

Merci Miss, La bonne humeur, on dira qu'elle est (presque ) toujours là... 



> Bè, on capte queutchi à ces félicitations ménan, ça me donne le vire-vire, vé !
> 
> Je m'en va te l'soigner drette là, moi, ton tournis. Pour catcher kekchose, faut soumettre ça à google.


Ben, Google il en peut mais, là !


----------



## totor

Punky Zoé said:


> que demander de plus ?  (des roses ? )




les voilà !!!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> *Envoyé par Punky zoé :* Iman le francophile, je suis comblée, des bisous, un (gentil) message en français et en persan (que je lis couramment courtoisement), que demander de plus ? (des roses ? )





totor said:


> les voilà !!!


 
En voilà un autre de ma part


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci messieurs: des roses venant "des autres bouts du monde", waouh ! 
(mais mon message n'était pas un appel du pied !)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Punky Zoé said:


> Merci messieurs: des roses venant "des autres bouts du monde", waouh !
> (mais mon message n'était pas un appel du pied !)


Elles sont très belles, vos roses!! 
Euh, Punky Zoé, ça avait quand même tout l'air d'un message subliminal...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Missrapunzel said:


> Elles sont très belles, vos roses!!
> Euh, Punky Zoé, ça avait quand même tout l'air d'un message subliminal...


Non, non, ni appel du pied, ni message subliminal, just private joke! (mais publique )


----------



## Nanon

Faites attention, tout de même, aux appels du pied de notre Punkette préférée.
Elle risque d'être chaussée de ceci .
(Vous pensiez plutôt à ceci  ?...)


----------



## Xence

Puis-je le faire en arabe aussi ? 
Euh... réflexion faite, je préfère pas. Ça risque de faire monter la ...
Mon appréciation, tout de même.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nanon said:


> Elle risque d'être chaussée de ceci .


Oui, j'en ai trois paires !!! 

Xence, c'est gentil d'être passé, mais je regrette pour le message en arabe...


----------



## Calambur

Nicomon said:


> Le lien Punky Zoé nous mène tout droit à un Calembur.


 


Nicomon said:


> Je voulais faire un jdmf et écrire Cal*e*mb*ou*r (plutôt que Calambur)... mais j'ai oublié le o.


 
Ohmaigod! 
Vosotros sí que me habéis producido un trauma existencial, un doble problema de identidad...
¿Quién seré y cuál será mi nombre?

(No sé si debo exigiros que me paguéis el _psicoloco_ o agradeceros que me publicitéis...).

En fin, *Punky-yomisma*, *¡felicitaciones!*


----------



## Gévy

J'arrive un peu après tout le monde, mais c'est que je voulais être sûre que la Punkette n'allait pas perdre tous ses messages par un coup de balayage radical de la modération sauvage. 

Je vois que tu insistes, t'en rajoutes, t'as mis l'turbot, t'en v'là encore 25 de plus. Bref, pas moyen de te clouer le bec, madame Punky !

Allez, continue sur ta lancée, on aime te lire, perds pas ton doigté. 

Bisous, bons becs (bombecs aussi, allez !)

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Ça fait un bail que j'te lis plus...plus le temps d'aller voir ce qui se passe ailleurs que dans notre pré carré du FR/ES...

Mais 10 000, ça mérite qu'on s'y arrête, qu'on en rajoute, qu'on boive à ta santé, et aux futurs 20 000.

Bisous et félicitations.

Paquita


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Calambur, mon autre moi-même que j'ignorais !  Et désolée pour le dérangement ! 

Modération sauvage ! Ce ne serait donc pas un oxymore ?  Merci d'être passée avec tes bon(-)becs , à bientôt sur tes terres ? 

Paquit&, un bail oui ! Dommage...  Mais... toi et ton double avez passé les 10 000 aussi ! (encore une histoire de double dans ce post, tiens...). 

¡Un beso a todos!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Only 10,000 ?
I was sure that you'd have hit 25,000 by now.
~~ Congratulations ~~


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thanks for have dropped, GC .
I'm looking forward to your first milestone


----------

